
Child Molesters Face Shorter Sentences Than Child Porn Viewers - wallace_f
http://reason.com/blog/2017/06/02/child-molesters-face-shorter-sentences-t
======
Nzen
tl;dr 5-10 (for the referenced type of molestation) 5-20 for distribution, in
Louisiana. Skenazy, the author, also begins with the non sequitur that
distribution is easier to convict objectively.

~~~
wanderingstan
Why is it a non sequitur? The article makes a logical point that possession
can be objectively proven by the existence of a file, while molestation
usually requires testimony from a child.

